# EOS 60D live view



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, I just got a new eos 60D, one problem is that the live view does not work, when I turn it onto menu it works fine but does not work when I am taking photos (none taken yet)


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 25, 2011)

Make sure "Live view shoot." is enabled in the menu.

If it doesn't work, bring it back to the store where you bought it. They should swap it immediately.


----------



## JerryBruck (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't forget that your new DSLRs defaults to the optical viewfinder for shooting stills. To use the "live view" display you must press the "movie" button just to the right of the viewfinder, that is, above the top right-hand corner of the display. There's a red dot beside it. You'll hear the click of the mirror, and: presto. Otherwise the display will come alive only for reviewing what you've shot, and for Menu, Info and Q data.

If you're coming to this from a pocket cam, try using the optical viewfinder. The autofocus will seem like lightning.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for replying, it was the movie mode button that I had to press (couldn't find anything about it in the manual), all is good now


----------

